# So, what next??



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I have used Megs DA microfiber system both correction and finishing and the results are amazing but what should I use next??(car was fully clayed before hand etc). I have a silver TT so was thinking about using DODO juice light-fantastic next but is it needed or the correct product to use or is it just the same as the megs Finishing wax?? Feel free to give any different options/products as im guessing I should use a good wax and then a good sealant on top???

thanks for any advice


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Anyone ??


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

If you want mad beading with hardly any graft try Sonax Brilliant Shine! Keeps the beading tight, water sheets off and creates a great gloss.


----------

